# New car protection, which ceramic coating?



## Shermo (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a new car coming in a few weeks, shiny new Skoda Octavia Estate in Race Blue Metallic and will be getting it professionally detailed and am looking to add a ceramic coating to protect the paintwork.

I know very little about car detailing although with getting a new car I am going to learn more so I can keep it in great condition.

I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge on pro's and con's of the different products?

I was thinking of going for UNC v1 + UNC R, but that is the most expensive option that the detailer I have picked offers and am wondering whether some of the other products he offers may be better or not.

The other options I was looking at are UNC v1 + v2, or Polish Angel Viking Shield or CQuartz Finest.

Ideally I want something that is going to give long lasting protection and make my life easier in terms of keeping it looking clean for many years as I plan to keep the car for a good 8 - 10 years.


----------



## rickylexus250 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would just make sure it is a ceramic coating that is permanent and applied by a professional. I would be hesitate to apply it myself. Just make sure the paint is perfect before application because that is how it is going to be.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd say it all depends on how much you want to spend. Preparation for any coating is going to be pretty similar. If you want Max Protect, which is one of the highly rated ones - go for it. Otherwise I think CQ Finest would probably be the next best, however you might get a lot of different answers....:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

From that list would be UNC-R for me


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

UNC-R is fantastic,cquartz 2014 is much approved,and a great coating.


----------



## Shermo (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, I kind of figured it was the best choice but wasn't sure whether any of the others would almost as good for a lot cheaper.

I think most of the cost is because they cure really quickly and need long times between the v1 and r coats?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

C1 or Crystal Serum + Exo.v2:thumb:

Having said that most coatings are much of a muchness so providing they're applied correctly they'll all offer decent long term, easy to wash/maintain protection:thumb:


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

UNC-R.
C1 is not that good, well, less than cquk and than unc-r. ( which I found really great, but haven't tried all the coating, Godfella did, I think he can tell you that there is some good difference between some coating )


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

If you go down the Polishangel road I would suggest you change from Viking shield to Invincible/Cosmic. Quite a difference I think. Both in durability and looks. 

/Fredrik


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

How many microns does UNC-R add to the paint and what is the hardness on MOHS scale?


----------



## RPB (Nov 30, 2011)

Why has no one yet mentioned Gyeon MOHS+? This gives a good hardness, etc. 2 year warranty. It had better do cus Nick is doing my car now with that. LOL.


----------



## LarryS (Jun 18, 2013)

I have to ask, new around here. What is UNC-R?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

LarryS said:


> I have to ask, new around here. What is UNC-R?


Have a look in the Max Protect section, UNC-R does look like a very interesting product


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris79100 said:


> UNC-R.
> C1 is not that good, well, less than cquk and than unc-r. ( which I found really great, but haven't tried all the coating, Godfella did, I think he can tell you that there is some good difference between some coating )


Cheers I am re running all the tests i did again around august time as well new products are out and new formulas of some I tried will do better videos for you tube this time.



RPB said:


> Why has no one yet mentioned Gyeon MOHS+? This gives a good hardness, etc. 2 year warranty. It had better do cus Nick is doing my car now with that. LOL.


As such this is still new in the UK and only a few are using it if that is nick from SL then his work is top notch he will see you right.



LarryS said:


> I have to ask, new around here. What is UNC-R?


UNC-R is a rubber type coating it does not suffer the same water etching problems that the traditional Sio2 coatings that most use i had it on my BMW for 7 months before I sold it down side is its a bit of a pain to remove if you are not very quick and if temperature is high you really need two sets of hands. as it has slightly more flex then other coatings it does seem to help with road rash its why some detailers use it just for front bumpers wing mirror's and lower half of cars.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

And that's why I like it on my bikes ;-)


----------



## Shermo (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems my car is due around early to mid May, so UNC-R may be off the cards if the temperature gets too high, in which case I think I will go with CQUK 

Looking forward to both having a new car and also having it shine like a mirror!


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a fan of Polish Angel, particularly The Invincible/Cosmic combo, great if you have slightly less than perfect paint needing some correction before coating and have a dust free garage to protect the coating while it cures. Otherwise Master Sealant or Viking Shield are easier for application, very easy in fact, and share a very deep gloss finish.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mix it up a little. Invincible primer CQ UK and cosmic topper with UNC-R on lower sills, bumpers and wing mirrors. Ive not got much in experience with UNC-R but as its a rubber type coating it would be better suited to areas subject to gravel rash and stone chips where as CQUK will give a hardness layer and cosmic will add the bling with an ultra slick finish.


----------

